# dias cruciales para el devenir de la bolsa



## control de riesgo (5 Abr 2012)

yo creo que la clave está en el soporte del sp500 en el 1385 y que corresponde al soporte del ibex en el 7500 ,si los americanos lo rompen con fuerza el del ibex se va al carajo,pero sin embargo creo que si los americanos rebotan con fuerza el ibex se podria ir al 8ooo,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## Pepinho (5 Abr 2012)

La bolsa es papel y más papel. El dinero ya lo tienen a buen recaudo.
No se si me explico.


----------



## Drinito (5 Abr 2012)

Pepinho dijo:


> La bolsa es papel y más papel. El dinero ya lo tienen a buen recaudo.
> *No se si me explico*.




Como un libro abierto..... :fiufiu:

"de papel" ::


----------



## control de riesgo (10 Abr 2012)

el ibex luchando por no perder esos 7500
el sp 500 luchando por no perder esos 1385
el vix en los 20 puntos ya
parece que se va a poner fea la cosa,para los americanos será una correción a la buena subida que han tenido éstos meses,pero para el ibex puede ser mas gordo,ésta noche empieza la presentación de resultados de las compañias con alcoa al cierre de mercado,¿si son buenos puede servir de tregua al devenir de los mercados?
suerte y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (11 Abr 2012)

tregua en los mercados tras los buenos resultados de alcoa,comentarios tranquilizadores de diversas personalidades europeas y cierre de cortos,pero yo creo que va a ser éso una tregua nada mas,ojalá que no,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## Gimli (11 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que el IBEX correrá independientemente del SP. El IBEX va en picado hacia abajo pero poco o nada afectará esto a los usanos. Si el conjunto de bolsas europeas se desplomase, obviamente repercutiría, pero el peso del IBEX se ve amortiguado por el resto de europa.

En cuanto a los usanos, yo también pensaba que con el recorrido alcista de este año y la volatilidad tan baja, tocaba hostión, y me metí en el TVIX. Pues el hostión me lo pegue yo. Una vez aceptado el hecho, cambio de estrategia y a seguir la tendencia de nuevo. Alcoa ha batido a "the street" en los earnings y todo ha tirado para arriba, los futuros incluidos. Además es año presidencial y eso pesa, suelen ser años sostenidos de ganancias. No veo tan claro que los usanos tengan una correción fuerte, de hecho las pasadas 5 sesiones en rojo se pueden considerar una minicorreción.


----------



## control de riesgo (13 Abr 2012)

los bajistas huelen la sangre y en españa hay demasiadas incertidumbres y problemas,y el ibex se va directo al 7000,aunque los americanos lo hicieron muy bien y los resultados empresariales van siendo buenos de momento con alcoa y google,tal vez porque no se esperaban buenos resultados para éste primer trimestre,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## japiluser (13 Abr 2012)

El Santander ha bajado en los dieceisiete últimos días un 23 % ( ahí es ná )....ya veremos como acaba hoy la cosa ( viernes y 13 )!
pd: voy a ver como anda Bankia!!!!!:XX:

super PD: Añado el comentario del Sr. Hodar realizado hoy en expansión

Se resiste a bajar
Lleva tres jornadas marcando mínimos en 5,20 euros, sin atreverse a bajar al soporte situado en 5 euros, un nivel en el que debería detenerse la corrección
[foto de la noticia]

El jueves cerró a 5,23 euros, perdiendo el 1,38% con un volumen de 123,2 millones de títulos, cuando su media de intercambio está en 63,4 millones de títulos.

Hoy abona un dividendo de 0,22 euros, que puede cobrarse en acciones, en la proporción de 1 acción nueva por cada 24 que se tengan en cartera. Si se sobrepasa el límite libre de tributación, lo aconseja en cobrarlo en acciones nuevas.

mareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........!


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Abr 2012)

Rebote hoy en la bolsa española,pero creo que de momento es sólo éso un rebote,gracias a los buenos resultados que van llegando desde la otra orilla del atlantico.
Siguen creciendo los problemas para el ibex,argentina se queda con ipf a precio de saldo¿quizás porque se cree una nueva Evita?¿quizás para vendersela a los chinos?lo que está claro que quien va a perder van a ser los argentinos,porque las empresas se lo van a pensar dos veces antes de invertir en ése pais,pero volviendo al ibex,bajo mi punto de vista claro, no creo que sea lo mas preocupante que argentina se haya quedado con ipf,sino la situación de incertidumbre que queda a muchisimas empresas españolas que están en ése pais,muchas de ellas del ibex.
El gobierno español tiene que andarse con pies de plomo en éste conflicto,pues hay muchos intereses en juego.
La subasta de hoy no ha salido mal del todo,pero cada vez sale mas caro financiarse,y mientras su majestad de safari,no sé le crecen los enanos a la cada vez mas pobre españa,haber si se mejora la situación,aunque sea poco a poco,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (18 Abr 2012)

la morosidad llega ya al 8%,el bce no está para solucionar los problemas de españa dice hoy el presidente del bundesbank,aunque cada vez hay mas voces en alemania que dicen que europa no puede recortar y crecer,el madrid se la juega en el bernabeu y el rey pide disculpas,dice que lo siente mucho,que se ha equivocado y que no volverá a ocurrir,gesto que le honra bajo mi punto de vista.
Batacazo del ibex hoy,que ya cae un 17% en menos de un mes,y no tiene mucha pinta de hacer una paradita en el 7000,los bajistas hacen su agosto y los cazadores de gangas se frotan las manos,hay para todos los gustos,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## arckan69 (18 Abr 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> la morosidad llega ya al 8%,el bce no está para solucionar los problemas de españa dice hoy el presidente del bundesbank,aunque cada vez hay mas voces en alemania que dicen que europa no puede recortar y crecer,el madrid se la juega en el bernabeu y el rey pide disculpas,dice que lo siente mucho,que se ha equivocado y que no volverá a ocurrir,gesto que le honra bajo mi punto de vista.
> Batacazo del ibex hoy,que ya cae un 17% en menos de un mes,y no tiene mucha pinta de hacer una paradita en el 7000,los bajistas hacen su agosto y los cazadores de gangas se frotan las manos,hay para todos los gustos,suerte y un saludo.



xD y el madrid y el rey que pinta en todo esto? cortina de humo?

Creéis que una vez el Ibex toque suelo sería momento de entrar? me refiero, vienen épocas de estanque económico, por no decir depresión. Pero se puede aprovechar de alguna manera esto para sacar rentabilidad. Pero... cómo?


----------



## control de riesgo (19 Abr 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> xD y el madrid y el rey que pinta en todo esto? cortina de humo?
> 
> Creéis que una vez el Ibex toque suelo sería momento de entrar? me refiero, vienen épocas de estanque económico, por no decir depresión. Pero se puede aprovechar de alguna manera esto para sacar rentabilidad. Pero... cómo?



kola arckan69,lo del madrid era broma,lo del rey si tenia mas importantacia porque la incertidumbre cotiza en bolsa,y lo de aprovechar de alguna manera ésto para sacar rentabilidad,algunos ya lo han están haciendo con posiciones cortas y otros lo intentarán haciendo cartera a largo plazo,dependiendo de la habilidad de cada uno,unos se pillarán y otros no,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (19 Abr 2012)

el tesoro ha pagado hoy los costes mas altos en cinco meses,y lo han absorbido principalmente nuestros bancos,paradójicamente haciéndolos mas vulnerables al riesgo pais,el ibex ha cerrado hoy en minimos del dia,que desde luego no es ninguna señal positiva.
Todos los analistas tienen puestas sus miradas en el 6700 de lo que se espera un gran rebote¿pero sólo será un rebote? estamos en minimos del 2009¿pero está españa hoy mejor que en ése año?si fuera que todas las bolsas mundiales estuvieran en minimos del 2009 seria distinto,pero no es asi,por desgracia a españa hoy se le mira con otros ojos,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (23 Abr 2012)

*España se encuentra en una depresión en toda regla.*

Con una tasa de paro del 23,6%, España se encuentra en una depresión en toda regla, asegura el premio Nobel de Economía Paul Krugman. Una situación a la que el país ha sido abocado por la austeridad fiscal impuesta desde Europa y que amenaza con desintegrar el euro. Según Krugman, la falta de flexibilidad de los líderes europeos sólo sirve para sumir a las economías deprimidas en una depresión aún más profunda,según comenta hoy invertia.com.
La verdad que con el paso del tiempo,el camino que ha escogido europa no parece el mas adecuado,y sus dirigentes van cayendo uno a uno,la población está empezando a hartarse,el modelo americano de momento va capeando mejor la situación y éso que cuenta con una preocupante deuda,las bolsas siguen inquietantes incrementando su volatilidad,nos esperan tiempos dificiles si no hay un buen catalizador por medio,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (28 Abr 2012)

semana de rebote en el ibex,que podria ser que llegase hasta los 7600 puntos,pero el fondo sigue siendo demasiado oscuro,ésta semana hemos tenido datos de que el paro sigue avanzando y ya está en los 5,63 millones,y ahora solo falta la subida del iva que castigará aún mas a las clases mas bajas y el consumo.
Las cosas bajo mi punto de vista se están haciendo al revés,me explico primero en europa se tenian que haber implantado desde un principio los eurobonos,para no estrangular la financiación de los paises periféricos y luego aplicar los ajustes necesarios,pero como los alemanes son cuadriculados con su aversión a la inflacción y su egoismo se han mantenido en sus trece,hubieramos ahorrado mucho tiempo,dinero y sufrimiento de muchos ciudadanos.
Y aqui en españa también se está haciendo al revés,me explico primero tenian que haber echo el ajuste duro empezando por los de arriba,todos los que están chupando de un estado casi en quiebra(politicos,cargos a dedo,empresas públicas de amiguetes,subvencionados,liberados,etc)antes de pedir un solo euro al ciudadano,como ejemplo españa no se puede permitir tantos alcaldes y concejales como presos hay en el pais (75.000) o tantos ministros multiplicados por 17 comunidades autónomas(consejeros)o senadores o diputados o televisiones deficitarias públicas o etc.
En cuanto a la bolsa española,si como he dicho antes podriamos rebotar hasta los 7600,pero no está el patio para muchas alegrias a no ser que haya un catalizador que vendria desde fuera de nuestras fronteras,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (2 May 2012)

otra vez el ibex coqueteando peligrosamente con los 6700,los pmi manufactureros de la zona euro siguen marcando minimos,y para mañana nueva subasta de deuda española,la primera tras la rebaja de s&p,pero también mañana hay decisión de tipos en la zona euro,quizá la buena noticia venga por ahí,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (5 May 2012)

El ibex está peligrosamente bajo los 7000,y no es bueno estar ya bastante tiempo bajo ese nivel,el lunes promete ser una jornada emocionante en bolsa por el impacto que tendrá en los mercados los resultados de las elecciones en francia,en grecia y en algún estado de alemania,la mayoria de los inversores apuestan por un hueco bajista para iniciar la sesión pero...........nunca se sabe en bolsa,el dato de empleo en eeuu ha sido flojo pero no demasiado malo para poner en marcha alguna medida de estimulo,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (12 May 2012)

seguimos con el ibex tonteando los 6700, parece como si estuviera esperando la orden de los indices importantes hacia donde hay que dirigirse,hay que tener en cuenta que el dax se asoma al 6400,el dow en 12700 y el sp en 1340,que parece que son soportes importantes a respetar,veremos si los aguantan o no,la verdad que si nadie lo impide los pierdan,ya veremos a ver,suerte y un saludo


----------



## control de riesgo (19 May 2012)

*el mercado promete volatilidad.*

los soportes no aguantaron,los americanos corrigen seriamente,incertidumbre en europa hasta el 17 de junio por lo menos por las elecciones griegras,merkel no dá su brazo a torcer y encima españa no dá mucha imagen de seria que digamos,porque el 8,5 de déficit que se envió a bruselas ahora es el 8,9.
El mercado promete volatilidad si alguien no lo remedia,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (21 May 2012)

dia de rebote en casi todas las bolsas menos el ibex,estamos en cuarentena,parece que el dinero de fuera le cuesta entrar en españa,mañana a pedir mas pasta a las 10,30 horas,nueva subasta del tesoro,hay que seguir pagando el gasto corriente que es mucho,y que al gobierno le cuesta recortar,es mas fácil exprimir a los mas indefensos,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (22 May 2012)

*de momento rebote en el ibex*

de momento un rebotillo,mañana encuentro de lideres europeos,austeridad,crecimiento,grecia,eurobonos,seguramente tratarán todos éstos temas pero¿llegarán a algún tipo de acuerdo para actuar ya?las bolsas estarán expectantes ante éste encuentro y si no hay nada de nada empezaremos a bajar otra vez,de momento españa ha acudido a los mercados hoy a financiarse a un interes insostenible,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (23 May 2012)

*siguen los politicos europeos blablablabla.......*

caidas fuertes de las bolsa hoy,los mercados siguen su goteo a la baja y ya nos acercamos al minimo del pasado viernes que marcó los 6380,éso si, con poco volumen como en el rebote de ayer,y mientras los politicos siguen con su blablablabla.....pero sin ponerse de acuerdo para actuar conjuntamente,hasta que no vean pánico en los mercados no se pondrán mano a la obra,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (24 May 2012)

*ojo con el euro-dólar*

No ha cambiado mucho el panorama,merker sigue en sus trece con respecto a los eurobonos,las subidas de las bolsas son mas pequeñas que las bajadas,y éso no es bueno,y ojo con el euro-dólar,si pierde con fuerza el 1,25 las bolsas podrian acompañar en su viaje a la baja,suerte y un saludo


----------



## control de riesgo (25 May 2012)

*salida desordenada de grecia*

ha sido una semana prácticamente plana en las bolsas,hasta el 17 de junio,fecha de las elecciones en grecia,a las bolsas se le va a hacer muy largo,se especula en los mercados como afectaria a las bolsas una salida de grecia del euro,según société générale,le costaria al eurostoxx pérdidas del 10% y si fuera desordenada del 50%,esperemos que no se produzca la salida y si así fuera,lo mas ordenada posible,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (28 May 2012)

*nos vamos pareciendo a grecia.*

las declaraciones de Mariano Rajoy hoy pidiendo una acción clara y enérgica que disipe todas las dudas sobre el euro(aunque ya no hay reunión hasta finales de junio) y que no va a ver ningún rescate a la banca española,no calman a los mercados que ya nos ven como una grecia en la época de Papandreou,aunque alli hoy han subido un 7% por las últimas encuestas electorales.
Pero aqui en españa no ha sido un buen dia que digamos en lo económico,pues la prima de riesgo ya se ha instalado comodamente por encima de los 500 puntos,y el ibex ha cerrado en los 6401 puntos,cerca de sus minimos anuales en 6342 puntos,protagonista la esperada corrección de bankia,arrastrando al popular con una caida del 7,5%,lo dicho, pinta en bastos,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (29 May 2012)

*rebotan las bolsas menos en españa.*

Rajoy cree en el sistema tal como está pero mejor gestionado y ésto es insostenible,las tiritas en el enfermo grave no están sirviendo para nada,nada mas que para tener encabronados a todos los españoles y vemos que seguimos igual o peor,el tiempo se acaba y al final será desde bruselas quien nos haga las reformas,si queremos financiarnos,un saludo


----------



## control de riesgo (30 May 2012)

*matthew lynn nos ve fuera del euro antes que grecia.*

El consejero delegado de strategy economics Matthew Lynn,comenta hoy en un articulo en marketwatch que españa será el primer pais de la zona euro que salga de la divisa única por 6 motivos:
1-porque españa es demasiado grande para ser rescatada.
2-porque españa ya está cansada de la austeridad.
3-porque españa tiene una economia real.(mas competitiva)
4-porque españa es politicamente segura.
5-porque españa tiene mayores horizontes(latinoamerica)
6-el debate ya ha comenzado de si seria mejor para españa salir del euro.

otro mas que va cargado de posiciones bajistas,un saludo.


----------



## nekcab (30 May 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> "...:
> 1-porque españa es demasiado grande para ser rescatada.
> 2-porque españa ya está cansada de la austeridad.
> 3-porque españa tiene una economia real.(mas competitiva)
> ...



Traducción simultánea: pq el votante medio español es un auténtico borreguillo dulce que sigue al pastor hasta la extenuación.

P.D.: no he podido resistirme a decirlo en cuanto leí esa frase....


----------



## control de riesgo (31 May 2012)

*la unión europea y el FMI no quieren un rescate de españa.*

Según el the wall street journal,el fmi estaria preparando un préstamo para españa en el caso que no fuera capaz de obtener fondos suficientes para recapitalizar bankia.
Tanto la unión europea como el fmi quieren evitar el rescate de españa a toda costa,según éste diario.
Hoy cierre plano en las bolsas con un alto volumen,¿puede que se esté preparando un rebote? pero los 5500-5300 están esperando mas abajo por si crece la incertidumbre,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (4 Jun 2012)

*y en los 6000 rebotó.*

Un poco de vidilla para el pobre ibex hoy con un buen rebote aunque con escaso volumen.Los politicos parecen que están manos a la obra para convencer a merker en la unión fiscal e incluso eurobonos si a cambio los estados miembros ceden soberania.
A ver si podemos ver un poco de luz en el horizonte,un saludo.


----------



## Moncho (4 Jun 2012)

ves cambio de tendencia o rebote tecnico?


----------



## control de riesgo (5 Jun 2012)

de momento sólo veo un rebote técnico,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (5 Jun 2012)

*no hay dos sin tres.*

Dos sesiones consecutivas de subidas en el ibex,todo un logro para lo que está cayendo,no puede haber dos sin tres si mañana el bce decide bajar tipos en la zona euro,que animaria a las bolsas,también mañana vuelve a cotizar el ftse(aunque al ibex le ha ido mejor) porque se acaba el jubileo de la reina isabel II.
Siguen los rumores sobre que el fondo de rescate permanente pueda recapitalizar a la banca directamente,que también animaria a las bolsas si se hiciera efectivo,pero el kit de la cuestión son las elecciones en grecia del 17 de junio,parece que hay mucho riesgo todavia que potencial a corto para tirarse a la piscina,un saludo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Jun 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Dos sesiones consecutivas de subidas en el ibex,todo un logro para lo que está cayendo,no puede haber dos sin tres si mañana el bce decide bajar tipos en la zona euro,que animaria a las bolsas,también mañana vuelve a cotizar el ftse(aunque al ibex le ha ido mejor) porque se acaba el jubileo de la reina isabel II.
> Siguen los rumores sobre que el fondo de rescate permanente pueda recapitalizar a la banca directamente,que también animaria a las bolsas si se hiciera efectivo,pero el kit de la cuestión son las elecciones en grecia del 17 de junio,parece que hay mucho riesgo todavia que potencial a corto para tirarse a la piscina,un saludo.



Por todo ello parece, y con todo respeto para el AT, que ahora mismo lo que manda son los fundamentales, la coyuntura, la incertidumbre, efecto contagio y los factores externos al mercado de valores.


----------



## control de riesgo (6 Jun 2012)

*¿inminente intervención?*

Inminente intervención,rescate,linea de crédito,plan de recapitalización de la banca española............se está buscando algo que suene bien para el gobierno,de que sea la banca y no las cuentas públicas donde se encuentran los problemas del pais(aunque ya nos pasarán el recibo)
El mundo está pendiente de españa que tiene los mercados practicamente cerrados,y no se quiere que se produzca un contagio,algún tipo de ayuda es inminente para recapitalizar la banca española,y la bolsa se lo huele y premia con importantes subidas¿podrá con la importante resistencia de los 6700 puntos?ése ya es otro cantar,pues todavia hay demasiados cabos sueltos,un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Jun 2012)

Una vez engordado el cerdo llega el dia de San Martin.

Un rescate "limitado": España recibirá al menos 80.000 millones, según el Financial Times - elEconomista.es


----------



## control de riesgo (7 Jun 2012)

*las agencias de calificación vuelven a la carga.*

Fitch ha vuelto hoy a amenazar con recortar la triple A de estados unidos si no presenta un plan fiscal que sea creible,y standard and poor´s presenta un informe en el que muestra su preocupación sobre los bancos españoles y habla de unas grandes pérdidas por préstamos para éste año y para el 2013 de entre 80.000 y 112.000 millones.
La bolsa hoy ha empezado bien,para irse diluyendo poco a poco con las noticias que iban llegando,unas buenas y otras malas,entre las buenas la subasta que ha ido bien y el recorte de tipos de china,de entre las malas las agencias de calificación con sus amenazas e informes,teniendo en cuenta lo importante que va a ser la semana que viene con lo de las elecciones griegas,y con el bajo volumen de negociación que estamos teniendo,de momento los 6700 yo creo que van a tener que esperar,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (8 Jun 2012)

*pleno semanal del ibex*

Pleno semanal del ibex con mas de un 8% de revalorización semanal¿cambio de tendencia o rebote? yo creo que sólo rebote de momento,hay muchas incognitas todavia.
El gobierno quiere esperar a las auditorias para saber el dinero que necesitan los bancos¿pero esperar hasta agosto no va ser mucho tiempo?es lo que piensa la unión europea que quiere acabar con la incertidumbre de españa,que ya tiene bastante con lo de grecia,españa pedirá un rescate especial para sus bancos,aunque la palabra rescate no gusta mucho,porqué es asumir un gran fracaso,éso si,sin asumir ni mucho menos las condiciones tan duras como en su dia pidieron para grecia,irlanda,portugal¿a lo mejor éstos paises pueden pensar que el porqué un trato diferente?la semana que viene promete,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (9 Jun 2012)

*ya hay rescate a los bancos españoles.*

El Eurogrupo acuerda un plan de ayudas de hasta 100.000 millones de euros para los bancos
La zona euro no ha previsto exigir a España un plan de austeridad suplementario por la transferencia de fondos.lo acaba de comunicar elperiodico.com


----------



## control de riesgo (9 Jun 2012)

conferencia de prensa de guindos a las 19:30


----------



## control de riesgo (9 Jun 2012)

los ahorradores podrán estar mas tranquilos con sus depósitos porque van a ser los mas recapitalizados del mundo,para los accionistas el dividendo quedará aparcado,mas control va a ver seguro en las entidades, asi como en los sueldo de los ejecutivos,la factura de todo ésto, mas recortes y nuevas subidas de impuestos,pero ¿comenzará a activarse el crédito?éso si que seria una buena noticia,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (9 Jun 2012)

*préstamo e intereses irán a la deuda pública.*

Según de guindos se trata de un préstamo en condiciones muy favorables que recibirá el frob y éste inyectará el capital en las entidades bancarias que lo requieran,las condiciones se impondrán a la banca,no a la sociedad española,préstamo e intereses irán a la deuda pública.


----------



## opilano (9 Jun 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> según de guindos se trata de un préstamo en condiciones muy favorables que recibirá el frob y éste inyectará el capital en las entidades bancarias que lo requieran,*las condiciones se impondrán a la banca,no a la sociedad española*,préstamo e intereses irán a la deuda pública.



Ya.... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## control de riesgo (11 Jun 2012)

*la euforia se fué como el humo.*

De los 6900 a los 6500 en el ibex y de los 462 a los 518 en la prima de riesgo,jornada de emboscada en el andén en el que se pegaban por subir al tren fantasma.
El rescate a la banca española despierta dudas,las explicaciones y la prepotencia de rajoy no se corresponde con los medios internacionales en absoluto,los hombres de negro pueden ser hasta 4:comisión europea,fmi,bce y la autoridad bancaria europea.
¡intererés del préstamo? 3 o 4% el préstamo no computa como déficit pero los intereses si,la subida del iva está servida.
¿duración del préstamo? 10 o 20 años,diez años seria demasiado poco. 
ya se irá viendo poco a poco las condiciones,pero hay que tener en cuenta que cuando se pide un préstamo es porque no se tiene dinero.

Chipre también se quiere apuntar a la linea de crédito favorable y los paises rescatados grecia,irlanda y portugal también quieren mas condiciones favorables,ésta semana el foco principal de preocupación es grecia,también preocupa italia,a nosotros de momento nos han puesto un parche,y pasaremos un poco mas desapercibidos,éso si de momento,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (12 Jun 2012)

*españa seguirá en recesión éste año y el próximo.*

Fitch comenta hoy que se prevé que españa siga en recesión durante el resto del año y el próximo,despues de bajar la calificación a 18 bancos mas (ayer ya lo hizo con santander,bbva y banesto)
Seguimos con la prima de riesgo en los 503 puntos,y por detrás viene italia con 474,y el domingo las elecciones en grecia,hoy el portavoz de la CE oliver bailly ha afirmado que las leyes comunitarias permiten restricciones en el libre movimiento de capitales,es decir se prepara un corralito en grecia por si decide salir del euro(o es un órdago de la ue para ver lo que van a votar el domingo)hoy también almunia ha comentado que si los bancos que serán inyectados mejoran,el estado ganará dinero,pero si no mejoran el frob lo perderá,vamos que puede ser un negocio todavia.....
El precio de la vivienda acumula una caida del 30% desde sus niveles máximos del 2007,y lo mas probable es que siga cayendo pues las entidades rescatadas se verán obligadas a poner al dia sus balances,en definitiva mas malas noticias que buenas,yo creo que a la bolsa no se le puede pedir mas de momento,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (13 Jun 2012)

*el domingo elecciones griegas.*

Éste domingo tenemos elecciones griegas,el mundo está pendiente,sobre todo la zona euro,¿serán capaces de formar gobierno?¿serán capaces de aceptar las medidas impuestas por la troika?el centro de las miradas es el partido de izquierda radical syriza,que es posible que sea la opción mayoritaria y la que mas quebraderos de cabeza le puede dar a la unión europea,pero lo mas probable que necesite un compañero para formar gobierno,y también es posible que pueda gobernar una coalición pasok-syriza que podria suavizar las condiciones impuestas por la troika como apto de buena fé, o es posible que se rompa la cuerda,las bolsas también pueden dar un giro o para bien o para mal,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (14 Jun 2012)

*tocando el 7%*

Punto de no retorno para un rescate en toda regla,caso de grecia,portugal,irlanda,aunque italia ya tocó éstos niveles hasta en tres ocasiones en noviembre¿problema de liquidez o de solvencia?mirando que no hay un crecimiento estable de nuestro pib ni por asomo,mal asunto.
Los analistas de citigroup creen que es altamente probable que en las elecciones griegas no se alcance un resultado definitivo,y que tras un periodo de negociación fallido,se deberan convocar nuevas elecciones,o sea que puede ir para largo la cosa.
Si no se ponen las pilas los politicos europeos,incluido el nuestro,ésto tiene mala pinta,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Jun 2012)

*la derecha gana las elecciones.*

la derecha gana las elecciones.
escrutado mas del 30% la derecha toma ventaja,aunque falta las zonas urbanas,pero creo que es buena noticia para el euro,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Jun 2012)

*el pasok se hunde.*

40% escrutados 30,38% nueva democracia,26,12% syriza y 12,80% pasok.
Es importante que nueva democracia y pasok puedan formar gobierno.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Jun 2012)

Buena noticia para el euro y esperemos que también para la maltrecha bolsa española que no deja de decepcionar desde hace ya bastante tiempo, excepto para los bajistas, claro está. Si se forma gobierno fuerte en Grecia que apoya el euro como todo parece indicar, ya no quedaría excusa para aquellos que dicen que la prima de riesgo está alta por culpa de Grecia. Será interesante ver en las próximas semanas como se desarrollan los acontecimientos.


----------



## Sauron1972 (17 Jun 2012)

Puede haber unos días buenos para mercados y prima de riesgo...o no

En todo caso, el problema es matemático (más pasivo que activo, se debe más de lo que se tiene) por mucho que la contabilidad lo oculte.

Eso sí, es posible que ahora renegocien con Grecia, el mundo se dé cuenta que los acuerdos no valen ni el papel en que se escriben y, sobre todo, que la UE efectivamente se "achanta" ante las amenazas.

¿Y quién está ahora amenazando? España, Italia y Francia. Así que si siguen por el mismo camino, la UE cederá.

¿Y qué es ceder? Imprimir más dinero, el BCE comprando deuda (busquen y lean el artículo de Cebrián hoy en El País) y, por tanto, el euro perdiendo valor y muy probabalemente cebando la bomba de una elevada y muy fuerte inflación.

Veremos si el norte de Europa traga esto o son ellos los que se van del euro


----------



## kelt (18 Jun 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Según de guindos se trata de un préstamo en condiciones muy favorables que recibirá el frob y éste inyectará el capital en las entidades bancarias que lo requieran,las condiciones se impondrán a la banca,no a la sociedad española,préstamo e intereses irán a la deuda pública.



:XX::XX::XX: de la escuela de "sony hilillos" tenía que ser :XX::XX:


----------



## control de riesgo (18 Jun 2012)

*nuevo máximo en la prima de riesgo.*

Rajoy ya no podrá decir que nuestra prima de riesgo se debe a grecia,si no que el problema está debajo de su culo,al mercado lo que realmente le preocupa no es grecia,si no españa,que después de un rescate financiero vendrá el soberano,y el problema es que no hay dinero suficiente para llevarlo a cabo.
Está claro que no se puede pagar todos los meses casi 4.000.000 de nóminas que salen de las arcas del estado,por lo menos en la misma cuantia y menos ningún tanto por ciento de subvenciones al cine,sindicatos,partidos,liberados sindicalistas, etc.
Ni echar ingentes cantidades de dinero en un pozo sin fondo que son las cajas,que se pretenden sanear,cuando habia que liquidar y usar ése dinero para garantizar los ahorros de los depositantes,pero nada seguimos igual.echándole la culpa al bce,merker,especuladores etc.
Hoy desplome del ibex que despues de un inicio prometedor al igual que el lunes pasado termina por desplomarse para pillar a los incautos inversores,la semana promete volatilidad,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (19 Jun 2012)

*tregua en las bolsas.*

dia de tregua en las bolsas,el motivo cualquiera puede valer,quizás un rumor de que bce actuará si la rentabilidad del bono español a 10 años llegue al 7,5%¿y porqué esperar y no actuar ahora?
España a dos escalones del bono basura y hoy el consejero de estado Beteta comenta que el gobierno tomará cualquier medida antes que reducir el sueldo de los funcionarios
¿pero acaso le pueden crujir mas a los ciudadanos de a pie mas que lo han echo?¿hasta cuando van a aguantar mas sin que se les caiga todo el tinglado?
mala pinta tiene ésto,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (20 Jun 2012)

*paracetamol financiero*

Dia de tranquilidad en los mercados,la bolsa española y la italiana las que mas han subido y la prima se relaja.
Bruselas dice hoy que la compra de deuda será paracetamol financiero si españa no hace mas recortes.
Dos puntos de vista:
Donald trump el inversor multimillonario americano ve una oportunidad de inversión en españa en busca de suelo barato y ofertas exclusivas.
Paul krugman el nobel de economia comenta también hoy que sigue sin descartar un corralito en españa,y que los ciudadanos se despierte un dia con sus cuentas en pesetas en vez de euros.
Distintas formas de ver la misma pelicula,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (21 Jun 2012)

*entre 50.000 y 60.000 millones.*

Entre 50.000 y 60.000 millones mas dos millones de las auditorias para tapar el agujero de la banca española contemplando una caida de la vivienda de hasta el 60% desde sus máximos,conclusión,no se va liquidar entidades porque es la solución mas cara,según comentan desde el gobierno.
Hoy la bolsa ha empezado bien pero se ha ido diluyendo poco a poco por los malos datos macros de eeuu,no tiene buena pinta para mañana,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (22 Jun 2012)

*semana positiva en el ibex.*

Semana positiva para el ibex con un saldo semanal del 2,34%,desde que rebotó en los 6000 ya estamos cerca de los 7000,es decir casi 1000 puntos,aunque yo creo que sólo se trata de un buen rebote de momento,pero que hay que disfrutarlo,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (25 Jun 2012)

*latigazo en la bolsa antes de la cumbre.*

Latigazo antes de la cumbre del consejo europeo que reunirá a los lideres de la Unión en bruselas el jueves y el viernes,quizás si llegan a un creible acuerdo las bolsas empiezen a subir,pero mientras tanto ésta es la tónica de las últimas visperas de cumbres importantes
¿presión de los mercados para la cumbre?
¿será porque Moody´s se dispone a cargar contra los bancos españoles de nuevo?
cualquier cosa,la bolsa es muy compleja,un saludo.


----------



## opilano (25 Jun 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> cualquier cosa,*la bolsa es muy compleja*,un saludo.



::

Este hilo me está empezando a parecer un poco surrealista... no veo por donde cogerlo.


----------



## control de riesgo (26 Jun 2012)

*No habrá una responsabilidad compartida de la deuda.*

No habrá una responsabilidad compartida de la deuda mientras yo viva,declaraciones hoy de la canciller merker ante la cumbre europea del jueves y viernes,aunque lo paises periféricos lo volverán a demandar entre ellos españa,es posible que creen un superministro de economia para que nos pongan las pilas,hoy el déficit de estado español registrado hasta mayo asciende hasta 36.364 millones de euros,el equivalente al 3,41% del PIB,frente al 2,39% registrado en abril,por mucho que suban el iva y estrangulen a los ciudadanos que no cobran una nómina del estado no parece que se saneen las cuentas en el corto plazo,y si no se crece no se puede pagar,como en una economia doméstica si no se trabaja no se puede pagar la hipoteca,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (28 Jun 2012)

*no seria mala opción si alemania saliese del euro.*

No seria mala opción si alemania saliese del euro,palabras del expresidente de italia silvio berlusconi,la verdad que los paises empiezan a estar hartos de la intransigencia alemana,aunque con razón ni los alemanes y los paises del norte de europa no quieren pagar la fiesta de los paises periféricos,vamos a ver que sacan en claro ésta semana,mientras la prima de riesgo de españa se situa en 545 puntos,aunque la bolsa espera algún buen acontecimiento,por lo menos el ibex,si no sacan nada en claro me temo que la bolsa se empezará a tambalear,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (29 Jun 2012)

*La mayor subida del ibex del año.*

Merker cede en la recapitalización directa a la banca,aunque reitera su oposición a los eurobonos,pero consigue la euforia de las bolsas,en el caso del ibex con un 5,66%,la mayor subida del año.
El euro también se beneficia con una subida del 1,85% frente al dólar,ésto no supone el fin de la crisis ni mucho menos,pero se crea un cortafuegos y se gana tiempo,nada mas.
La presión Rajoy-Monti con el apoyo de Hollande hacen doblegar un poco a la rocosa Merker,como ayer Italia a Alemania en fútbol,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (2 Jul 2012)

*campeones de europa de fútbol,pero también de paro.*

dia tranquilo para el ibex 35,con la resaca del triunfo español en la eurocopa,pero no hay que olvidar que seguimos siendo campeones de europa de paro también,tampoco se ha immutado la bolsa con el mal dato proveniente de eeuu del ISM manufacturero,que ha caido por debajo de los 50 puntos desde los 53,5 anteriores,en concreto ha sido 49,7,es evidente que lo que pasa en europa también repercute en la economia de eeuu,hoy también hemos conocido datos de vivienda nueva en españa cuyos precios se situan en niveles del 2003.Como aliciente es posible que el jueves el BCE baje tipos¿0,25 o 0,50? 0,50 seria bien recibido por las bolsas,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (3 Jul 2012)

*calma chicha en las bolsas.*

Jornada tranquila hoy,pasito a pasito el ibex se encamina a los 7500,o quizás se tome un descanso antes,una bajada de tipos el jueves le puede venir bien,sobre todo si es de 0,50 puntos.
En el plano internacional Eslovenia tiene problemas con su banca,el petroleo sube hoy un 4% por tensiones en el golfo pérsico e italia presentará ésta semana un plan de reducción de gastos públicos para evitar tener que subir el iva,a ver si toma ejemplo Rajoy y empieza por arriba,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (5 Jul 2012)

*volvemos a la cruda realidad.*

Se acabó la tregua en los mercados,batacazo de ibex y prima de riesgo en 538 puntos,las palabras de Mario Draghi sobre la posibilidad de que los bancos españoles no reciban directamente financiación ha caido como un jarro de agua fria en el ibex,es posible que bajemos hasta los 6.600 puntos en los próximos dias,la bajada de tipos de un cuartillo de punto no ha servido de mucho,puesto que si no fluye el crédito de poco sirve,y el lunes reunión de la troika en grecia,ya ha adelantado hoy el ministro de finanzas de grecia que su pais no cumplirá con todos los objetivos a cambio del rescate internacional de 130.000 millones,y Finlandia sigue quejándose de los acuerdos de la cumbre del viernes,y pide mas garantias al gobierno español por los préstamos a la banca, no ha sido un buen dia hoy en los mercados,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (6 Jul 2012)

*otra sesión para olvidar.*

Nueva bajada del ibex del 3%,muchas dudas de como llegará la ayuda europea a la banca española,parece que se vá a exigir garantia soberana,la cumbre del viernes pasado parece que es papel mojado,mas que una unión europea parece una desunión,la prima de riesgo en los 559 puntos,Finlandia amenaza con dejar el euro y los datos de empleo americanos malos,lo dicho una jornada para olvidar,menos mal que es viernes,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (9 Jul 2012)

*Francia también coloca deuda con rentabilidad negativa.*

Francia también coloca deuda con rentabilidad negativa por primera vez en su historia.
Alemania y Francia se han puesto de acuerdo en quién debe reemplazar al presidente del eurogrupo Juncker,éste seguirá varios meses,luego el ministro de finanzas alemán Schauble dos años y medio y depués el ministro de finanzas de Francia Moscovici.
Mientras a España le cuesta financiarse a un insostenible 7%,a Francia le pagan dinero por sacar deuda,está claro que los politicos de aqui han despilfarrado mucho dinero en los últimos años(aunque ellos dirán que todos los españoles)pero lo malo es que cada uno aguanta su vela particular y la de los politicos.
Pero se supone que la Desunión Europea es un club para ayudarse y beneficiarse todos de él,no para hacerse zancadillas,y está claro que en la financiación de la deuda hay paises gravemente perjudicados y otros beneficiados,un saludo.


----------



## opilano (9 Jul 2012)

Quita de la deuda española en 3, 2, 1,...


----------



## control de riesgo (12 Jul 2012)

*El euro en minimos de dos años.*

Descensos generalizados en las bolsas hoy,y los americanos podrian firmar hoy su sexta jornada consecutiva de números rojos,la bolsa se alimenta de crecimiento de beneficios,y se huele una temporada de resultados decepcionantes,ya veremos a ver.
Hoy el ibex baja un 2,58% y la prima de riesgo en 538,con la resaca del anuncio de recortes de ayer,parece que los mercados no han tirado cohetes con los recortes,quizás porque saben que éstos ajustes solo alimentan la recesión económica,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Jul 2012)

*La prima sigue sin relajarse.*

Sesión hoy de mas a menos en el ibex,establecido en el entorno de los 6500 puntos,yo creo que si todo sigue igual es mas probable que visitemos los minimos anuales de junio antes de que acabe el verano,ojalá me equivoque,la prima de riesgo sigue sin relajarse con recortes o sin ellos,está claro que sólo la intervención del BCE la aliviaria,no ha sido mala la subasta de bonos de hoy,aunque veremos a ver la de 10 años,y en España seguimos dando la nota,Luis Linde dice que liquidará entidades y De Guindos lo desmiente,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (20 Jul 2012)

*Batacazo del ibex*

Con los recientemente aprobados mayores recortes de la democracia con los votos solamente del partido en el gobierno,la incompresión de la calle,llega la guinda:la solicitud del rescate por parte de valencia.
Reacción del ibex -5,82%,la mayor bajada del año y con la prima de riesgo en 611,máximo histórico.
La brecha norte-sur de europa se hace mas grande,y el fantasma de la ruptura del euro vuelve a hacerse presente,de hoy lo mejor,que es viernes,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## serhost (20 Jul 2012)

Se nota que estas noticias las aplazan para el viernes para que los mercados puedan tranquilizarse durante el fin de semana.

A saber donde acabaremos, temo la situación actual, pero peor la venidera.


----------



## control de riesgo (23 Jul 2012)

*La prohibición de cortos evita un nuevo desplome del ibex.*

La prohibición de cortos al mediodia ha servido de bálsamo al ibex,que ha llegado a caer mas de un 5% ésta mañana y cerrando con sólo una caida del 1,10%,sin embargo el Dax alemán ha cerrado con una caida del 3%,quizás por el cambio en muchos inversores con estrategias de pares(corto en ibex y largo en dax),quizás con la vuelta del fantasma de la ruptura del euro.
Lo cierto que la prima de riesgo española sigue su curso hacia cotas de no retorno,hoy en 636,y las declaraciones de De Guindos hoy negando tajantemente de que el pais será rescatado,no sé si tranquiliza o preocupa mas¿será antes de lo que pensamos?
Un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (24 Jul 2012)

*El Ibex sigue desangrándose.*

El Ibex sigue desangrándose, cierre de hoy en 5956 puntos,con una caida del 3,58% en el dia después de la suspensión de posiciones bajistas,parece que no va a ser suficiente para que siga cayendo,ojo con el sp 500 y su famoso soporte de los 1340,en caso de pérdida en cierre podria acentuar la caida del ibex.
De Guindos de visita hoy en Berlin¿será para pedir el rescate total?después de negarlo tan tajantemente ayer,quien sabe,el tiempo lo dirá.
Cataluña confirma que pedirá ayuda a la hacienda española,no estaria mal que le aplicasen condiciones como europa a españa,por ejemplo que tal las embajadas catalanas en el mundo o las televisiones con grandes agujeros en sus cuentas,etc.
Mientras en grecia la cosa va de mal en peor,ni por asomo el pais volverá a crecer en los próximos dos años,me parece que la famosa troika y sus recetas mágicas no sirven ni para asegurarse que les devuelvan el dinero.
Un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (26 Jul 2012)

*Draghi Superstar.*

El BCE está dispuesto a hacer lo que sea necesario para preservar el euro y créanme cuando les digo que será suficiente.
Sólo éstas palabras mágicas en defensa del euro,hacen que las bolsas se disparen como un cohete y la prima de riesgo baje por debajo de los 570 puntos,está claro que los mercados estaban sedientos de palabras de confianza,aunque el tiempo dirá si sólo se quedan en palabras,mientras tanto a disfrutar de un buen dia de bolsa,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (27 Jul 2012)

*El ibex sigue de fiesta.*

El paro sigue batiendo récords,el FMi prevé que España se contraiga el 1,2% en 2013,el rescate de españa es cuestión de tiempo,aunque el gobierno lo niega tajantemente,pero la bolsa española está de fiesta¿hasta cuando?disfruten mientras puedan ,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (30 Jul 2012)

*El ibex sigue en vertical.*

La subasta italiana ha sido buena,las primas de riesgo bajando y el ibex sigue su escalada vertical,animado por la prohibición de cortos.
Los politicos europeos se van de vacaciones y quieren que el mercado esté tranquilo¿hasta cuando lo estará?un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (31 Jul 2012)

*Hora de despertar.*

Porque el ibex haya subido dos digitos en los últimos dias,no significa que los problemas de españa se hayan resuelto,hoy ha vuelto a subir la prima de riesgo a 546 puntos,el paro sigue creciendo y el déficit del estado también,ya ha superado en junio el objetivo fijado para todo el año,la fuga de capitales se aceleró un 53% en mayo,a los 41.294 millones,y las comunidades a lo suyo,despues del plante de cataluña y echar a madrid de la culpa de sus impagos,ahora andalucia rechaza el limite de deuda,y a todo ésto el gobierno de Rajoy no se va de vacaciones¿estarán tramando nuevos recortes para los mismos de siempre?un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (2 Ago 2012)

*Y batacazo del ibex.*

Draghi,el que hizo subir las bolsas,ha sido hoy el encargado de bajarlas con sus comentarios de que intenvendrá sólo cuando los paises soliciten el rescate,éso si,dice que está listo para actuar,pero el fondo es que nada ha cambiado,Rajoy y Monti siguen sin admitir que necesiten un rescate,pero la prima de riesgo dice todo lo contrario,la española en 595,y la italiana en 507,en definitiva mas de lo mismo,y batacazo hoy del ibex con una caida de mas del 5%,lo que está claro es que los politicos de europa no están a la altura de las circustancias,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (3 Ago 2012)

*Volatilidad explosiva en el ibex.*

Volatilidad explosiva en el ibex,ayer la segunda mayor caida del año,y hoy la segunda mayor subida del año del ibex,y sin cortos por medio.
¿Ha cambiado algo de ayer a hoy? yo creo que prácticamente nada,el rescate pais a españa es cuestión de tiempo,nos tratarán de vender un rescate light o una linea de crédito en condiciones muy favorables,vamos como en el del rescate bancario,demagogia pura,luego la letra pequeña no lo irán explicando poco a poco,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (7 Ago 2012)

*El ibex sigue su ascenso.*

De momento el temor al colapso total va desapareciendo,y las bolsas siguen su ascenso,el ibex se anota un 2,23% y el sp 500 supera los 1400 puntos,seria importante para el ibex cerrar a éstos niveles la semana con fuerza y volumen para poder ir a atacar los 8.000,aunque seria sano corregir,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (8 Ago 2012)

*recogida de beneficios.*

Dia de recogida de beneficios en las bolsas,despues del rally de draghi,toca tomarse un respiro,bankia el mejor del ibex hoy con una subida del 24,44%,que bien le ha sentado a éste valor el la prohibición de cortos,desde ésta prohibición ya ha subido un 90%,pero ojo porque subirse a éste tren ahora,aunque está esperando dinero fresco,puede ser una temeridad,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (10 Ago 2012)

Buena racha del ibex,que se anota un saldo semanal positivo del 4,32%,aunque los 7200 se le atraganta,como ya pasó en abril,mayo y julio¿lo volverá a intentar la semana que viene?o se tomará un descanso hasta los 6700-6900 puntos,yo me decanto por ésta segunda opción,vienen malos datos macros de china y de la zona euro,y todavia sigue habiendo mucha incertidumbre por españa e italia,aunque en bolsa nunca se sabe.Jarro de agua fria para banco valencia y bankia,el banco de españa les recuerda a los accionistas que tendrán que asumir costes de la restructuración para entidades nacionalizadas,aunque muchos pequeños inversores han aprovechado muy bien éstos grandes saltos de cotización,enhorabuena para los avispados,también para los pillados que han aprovechado para aminorar pérdidas,pero prudencia para los temerarios que se puedan subir a éste tren cuando es posible que ya se haya acabado la fiesta,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (14 Ago 2012)

*La bolsa está de vacaciones.*

Calma chicha en las bolsas,éstos dias se nota que el grueso de inversores está de vacaciones, por el bajo volumen se nota,hasta la prima de riesgo se ha tomado sus merecidas vacaciones,mientras rajoy medita si pedirá ayuda a europa,que terminará pidiendolo(no tiene la sartén por el mango)y hoy parece que se acordado que mañana caducaba la prórroga de los 400 euros a los desempleados que tenia en ascuas a mas de 200.000 familias,con un costo de unos 500 millones de euros,insignificante comparado con el de las subvenciones a partidos politicos,sindicatos,liberados,patronal,traductores del senado,empresas públicas que sólo sirven para colocar a amiguetes,retratos en el congreso y un largo etc.Un saludo


----------



## control de riesgo (16 Ago 2012)

*El ibex supera su resistencia.*

7417 puntos,el ibex se anota un 4,05% hoy,y rompe la resistencia que tanto se le resistia los 7200,parece que cuando están los politicos de vacaciones y calladitos se animan mas las bolsas,pero ojo que el indice vix se situa en los 14 puntos,y las fechas que estamos agosto,septiembre.........y ojo con grecia que la semana que viene quiere pedir concesiones a la troika,mientras a disfrutar mientras que se pueda,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Ago 2012)

*el ibex suma y sigue.*

Suma y sigue el ibex,como si hubieramos dejado atrás la crisis,pero asi es la bolsa,y hay que aprovecharse y dejar correr un poco las ganancias mientras dure,pero ojo con el indice vix que se acerca a minimos de cinco años.
Ana Botella destapa la ..........comenta en europa press lo que es un secreto a voces,de que es inevitable que el gobierno central solicite algún tipo de ayuda a nivel internacional,es decir la palabra tabú del rescate.
Es la primera persona del pp que lo menciona,aunque las bolsas ya lo saben de sobra y les gusta,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (22 Ago 2012)

*¿Vuelta a la realidad?*

Los mercados se huelen un septiembre complicado en la eurozona,hoy ha vuelto a la palestra grecia,que pide mas tiempo para respirar¿o estará midiendo de nuevo a la superpoderosa merker?ésta hasta octubre no tomará ninguna decisión hasta ver el informe de la troika.Citigroup le dá ya un 90% de probalidades de que terminará abandonando el euro.
Las bolsas parecen que han descontado ya un rescate español,con el tira y afloja entre el gobierno español y bce, Golman Sachs calcula que por lo menos se irá hasta mediados de septiembre,el sp 500 en zona de máximos de cuatro años tampoco ayuda para ser optimistas en el corto plazo,un saludo.


----------



## bintang (22 Ago 2012)

Um, lo que yo si veo 100% de probabilidad es que al Citigroup le pongan antes de que acabe el anyo otro multazo por algun pirateo, manipulacion de libor, fraude fiscal, venta de armas a iran o a saber que, en cualquier pirateo que nos podamos imaginar estaran metidos. Que pena que no se enterasen del derrumbe de Lemhman Bros con la misma precision que rebuznan sobre Grecia y el Euro, los bros eran solventes que te cagas por las bragas hasta 5 minutos despues del derrumbe.


----------



## control de riesgo (28 Ago 2012)

Despues de un buen agosto en las bolsas,parece que el ibex presenta sintomas de agotamiento¿habrá subido mucho para el panorama que tenemos?yo creo que si.
La cosa no se ha aclarado mucho que digamos en el último mes¿no será porque los politicos han estado de vacaciones o mas calladitos?yo creo que si.
Rajoy sigue ambiguo,negando negociaciones con europa,pero sin cerrar la puerta a un rescate,el caso es que los datos macros en españa siguen deteriodándose mas y mas,hemos conocido que en el mes de julio se ha producido la mayor retirada de depósitos de bancos españoles desde que estamos en el euro,y con la inminente subida del iva,es evidente que el consumo se va a contraer mas todavia,vamos camino de una depresión mas que de una recesión,aunque las bolsas han mirado para otro lado,un saludo.


----------



## Eslacaña (28 Ago 2012)

No sé donde leí una vez que Septiembre suele ser bajista propicio para buenas compras así que no me extrañaría que se volviese por debajo de 7000.
Una vez se arregle lo del rescate bancario y si se empieza a ver algo de luz puede que dé el arreón.


----------



## control de riesgo (6 Sep 2012)

*Draghi lo ha dejado mas o menos claro.*

Los paises con problemas como España tienen el auxilio a sus pies,pero tienen que pedirlo,firmar las condiciones que les pidan y cumplirlas,se vigilará de forma continuada,y en cuanto haya incumplimiento se corta el salvamento.
Rajoy que no se tire el rollo de que vamos a ver las condiciones,que si España no es Uganda,que si rescate blando,especial,linea de crédito,que si la prima de riesgo española tan elevada es porque se está atacando el euro etc,etc.
Tendrá que pedir el rescate mas pronto que tarde y aceptar lo que se imponga desde bruselas y punto,no hay mas,contra mas demore mas alta será la factura.
El Ibex lo ha celebrado hoy con su cuarta mayor subida del año¿se empezará a ver por fin luz al final del túnel?
Un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (7 Sep 2012)

*buena semana para el Ibex.*

Ha sido una buena semana para el Ibex con una revalorización del 6%,ahora veremos cuando empiecen a verse los flecos de las palabras de Draghi,mientras tanto hay que disfrutarlo,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (14 Sep 2012)

*Las bolsas aplauden la impresión de billetes.*

Las bolsas celebran de momento la alegria de la politica monetaria americana.
Hay dos formas de combatir el endeudamiento excesivo de los estados:a la americana o a la europea.
Los americanos preocupados por su tasa de paro del 8% inundan el mercado de billetes,generando inflacción para controlar su abultada deuda,sin embargo en Europa con tasas de paro del 24% o 25% en algunos de sus paises como españa o grecia,se ha tomado el camino de las reformas y ajustes,dos formas totalmente distintas de enfrentarse a un mismo problema.
De momento yo creo que gana la opción americana y con alegria para sus conciudadanos,hasta a los mercados le gusta,un saludo.


----------



## nief (15 Sep 2012)

Revisando las graficas del ibex, telefonica y algunas mas veo que ya se ha producido el doble pie y hemos rebasado la media movil de 200 sesiones.

En prosimos dias semanas veremos un pull back a esa media movil de 200 sesiones. Si aguanta puede continuar el impulso alcista.

Me preocupa que el mercado de cortos este intervenido y haya un posible rescate en ciernes pero ahora en estos momentos es cuando suele la bolsa adelantarse no?

que opinais?


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Sep 2012)

*La prima de riesgo vuelve a escalar.*

Jornada aburrida en el ibex,que cierra practicamente plano.
Rajoy sigue dando largas al rescate,está mirando a ver si la prima de riesgo sigue bajando y así no tener que pedir el maldito rescate de momento,y mas con unas elecciones autonómicas a la vuelta de la esquina(aunque diga que hará lo mejor para los intereses de todos los españoles,tampoco va a dejar a un lado los intereses de su partido.)
Pero a los mercados parece que se les está agotando la paciencia,y empiezan a dar un poquito de tensión al tema,y hoy sube la prima de riesgo española hasta los 432 puntos,está claro que la escalada de la prima de riesgo está correlacionada con la incertidumbre,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (20 Sep 2012)

*El Ibex lucha por mantener los 8.000 puntos.*

El Ibex sigue luchando por mantener ésos 8.000 puntos,pero me parece a mi que tiene los dias contados,echando un vistazo a la economia real hay mas razones para vender que para comprar ahora mismo,lo que mejor le está viniendo al Ibex, la prohibición de posicionas cortas hasta octubre,pero ya estamos en finales de septiembre,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (25 Sep 2012)

*divorcio entre las bolsas y la economia real.*

Parece que hasta que no pasen las elecciones americanas están "sujetando" el Dow Jones,lo que está claro que hay un divorcio entre la situación de las bolsas y la economia real,mientras el sp 500 o el dax están a un 10% de sus máximos históricos,la economia real sigue débil sin sintomas de mejorar.
Y aqui en España el déficil del Estado llegó al 4,77% del PBI hasta agosto,frente al 3,81% de un año antes,vamos que después de todos los recortes que llevamos,no se ha echo nada con el déficit,por falta de coraje politico para recortar donde ellos saben.
Preocupados estarán en Alemania sabiendo que su banca tiene una exposición a España de 139.000 millones de dólares.Un saludo.
__________________


----------



## control de riesgo (26 Sep 2012)

*A los mercados se le acaba la paciencia.*

A los mercados se le acaba la paciencia,aqui en España batacazo del Ibex casi un 4%,ojo que puede ser una señal de fin del rally de verano y vuelta a la volatibilidad.
Subida de la prima de riesgo a los 460 puntos,y subida de la rentabilidad del bono español,hay que tener presente que a España todavia le queda emitir deuda por valor de 50.000 millones de euros antes de que finalice el año.
Incertidumbre la palabra que menos le suele gustar a las bolsas,y hay demasiadas,Rajoy no se define todavia sobre el rescate,tenemos un presupuesto
general del estado el viernes,que no sabemos si va a ser creible,el referéndum independentista en Cataluña y el asedio al congreso tampoco ayuda.Un saludo


----------



## control de riesgo (16 Oct 2012)

*Alegria en el ibex.*

Alegria en el Ibex ante un posible rescate(perdón)linea de crédito virtual con condiciones,se puede utilizar el dinero fisico o no,pero de ésta forma se podria activar el programa de compra de bonos por parte del BCE.
Asi los politicos saldrian beneficiados,Merker evitaria problemas en el Bundestag y Rajoy no tendria que asumir el costo politico con unas elecciones por delante.
Alegria en las bolsas,pero ojo con el dicho en bolsa de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia,mientras a disfrutar mientras se pueda,un saludo.


----------



## nief (17 Oct 2012)

Parece que continua la alegria alcista.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Oct 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Alegria en el Ibex ante un posible rescate(perdón)linea de crédito virtual con condiciones,se puede utilizar el dinero fisico o no,pero de ésta forma se podria activar el programa de compra de bonos por parte del BCE.
> Asi los politicos saldrian beneficiados,Merker evitaria problemas en el Bundestag y Rajoy no tendria que asumir el costo politico con unas elecciones por delante.
> Alegria en las bolsas,pero ojo con el dicho en bolsa de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia,mientras a disfrutar mientras se pueda,un saludo.



cuando vemos los 4000-5000?

estoy liquido 100%


----------



## control de riesgo (20 Oct 2012)

*25 aniversario del lunes negro de 1987.*

Ayer se cumplió el 25 aniversario del lunes negro de 1987,en el que el Dow Jones bajó un 22,6% en una sesión,hoy en el expansión.com hay un articulo muy interesante en los que los expertos no descartan otro desplome. Los analistas advierten de que un desplome como el del 'lunes negro' de 1987 es inevitable,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com
Los resultados de los grandes pesos pesados del Nasdaq no van siendo buenos,y aqui en España vamos a tener que cargar con los 40.000 millones de euros que necesita la banca española,que pasarán a la deuda española,o sea al déficit,o sea al bolsillo de todos,aunque Rajoy no le dá mucha importancia,tan solo son 4 puntos del PIB,con una buena tijera se arregla.Un saludo.


----------



## nief (20 Oct 2012)

Cuando en los medios anuncian caidas brutales, caidas sin fin, que la bolsa no sirve y que no se preven beneficios en muchos años.... creo que ya hemos llegado al suelo

Igual que en los años previos al crash en las portadas solo veias noticias en plan... llegaremos a los 16000 del ibex? a los 20000? 

Esos crash ya se han producido, en mi opinion, el crash ya ha ocurrido.

Preguntale a cualquiera de la calle si invertiria en bolsa? si te dicen que ni loco --> es una buen momento para entrar.

Hemos hecho un doble pie y ha habido subidas con fuerza, los inversores fuertes se han ido posicionando.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-twGuankbdPE/UH_GbG5CPxI/AAAAAAAACpQ/c873ODVsSNs/s1600/IBEX-35.171012.png



La bolsa ahora mismo esta alcista.

Lo peor ha pasado en mi opinion... pero tranquilos se tirara todo un año subiendo sin parar antes de que lo veais en las noticias

Saludos


----------



## control de riesgo (20 Oct 2012)

nief dijo:


> Cuando en los medios anuncian caidas brutales, caidas sin fin, que la bolsa no sirve y que no se preven beneficios en muchos años.... creo que ya hemos llegado al suelo
> 
> Igual que en los años previos al crash en las portadas solo veias noticias en plan... llegaremos a los 16000 del ibex? a los 20000?
> 
> ...



estoy contigo nief,la historia de la bolsa te demuestra que las grandes caidas se producen cuando menos se lo espera la gente y que todo parece que va de maravilla y se alcanzan máximos históricos constantemente,y las grandes revalorizaciones se producen cuando parece que todo se vá al garete,un saludo.


----------



## nief (22 Oct 2012)

De hecho justo antes del crash tuvimos a Zapatero diciendo aquello de:

Estamos en la champions leage de la economia!

Y ahora que tenemos? A rajoy todo el rato diciendo que pedira el rescate en cuanto sea preciso, que hara recortes y recortes, que la cosa ira mal, que nos esperan años de recesion y paro.

En fin y no solo Rajoy, goldman sachs, la union europea, las encuestas de los periodicos a la gente...

Y sin embargo la bolsa sigue alcista.

Por cierto prorrogan la prohibicion de cortos otros 3 meses mas! hasta enero.

Saludos


----------



## control de riesgo (26 Oct 2012)

*El ibex se deja un -1,74% en la semana.*

El Ibex se deja en la semana un -1,74%,podria visitar en breve los 7500 puntos,donde se encuentra la media de 200 sesiones.
Los americanos a la baja,a medida que van saliendo resultados empresariales malos en general.
Hoy ha sido un dia de récords en España.
Nuevo récord de paro en españa,que ya se sitúa en el 25%.
Récord de pérdidas en Bankia con 7.053 millones de euros,récord en morosidad con un 13,3%,récord en fugas de depósitos en un año 15%.
El único récord bueno el de Cáritas,que ha recibido la mayor donación de su historia 20 millones de euros,gracias a Don Amancio Ortega,expresidente y fundador de Inditex,gesto que le honra,buen finde y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (7 Nov 2012)

*¡hora de hacer recortes en eeuu?*

Despejada la incógnita en la Casablanca,los inversores temen el precipicio fiscal en EEUU.
Quedan apenas dos meses para que republicanos y demócratas se pongan de acuerdo en los recortes fiscales,porque en el congreso el poder se sigue manteniendo sin cambios.
Si no,se implantarán los recortes fiscales automáticos por un valor de 600.000 millones de dólares,un 4% del PIB,mas que suficiente para hundir a EEUU en una recesión,lo que nos faltaría a los paises de la eurozona,en especial a los del sur de la eurozona,un saludo.


----------



## Sivian (9 Nov 2012)

No me gusta nada lo que estoy viendo, hay varios gráficos que empiezan a ser preocupantes ya. Cada vez son más las señales bajistas, os dejo dos gráficos para que os hagais una idea. Las similitudes entre 1987 y ahora son terribles, suenan las alarmas.

El Dow Jones industriales 2010-2012 VS 1985-1987







SP 500 1987 vs SP 2012







He hecho una breve actualización, el fin de semana toca revisión a conciencia. Hoy tocaría rebotar pero...

Análisis de mercado, geopolítica y empresarial: Breve actualización


----------



## milinko69 (9 Nov 2012)

Lo que esta salvando al ibex es la prohibicion de los cortos....imaginaros si no hubiera sido asi donde estaria popular, san, bkt...y eso arrastraria tdo lo demas. Como en enero sigan las cosas como hasta ahora el desplome sera de nuevo viaje a los 6000


----------



## milinko69 (9 Nov 2012)

Cuelgo graficos de ibex y san con heiken ashi.....


----------



## milinko69 (9 Nov 2012)

por favor como puedo colgar los garficos mas grandes?gracias


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2012)

nief dijo:


> Cuando en los medios anuncian caidas brutales, caidas sin fin, que la bolsa no sirve y que no se preven beneficios en muchos años.... creo que ya hemos llegado al suelo
> 
> Igual que en los años previos al crash en las portadas solo veias noticias en plan... llegaremos a los 16000 del ibex? a los 20000?
> 
> ...



Hola,

No solo no ha cambiado sino que aun esta mas alcista. En los recortes de estos ultimos meses no se ha perdido ningun nivel clave, tenia pinta de consolidacion y parece que pinta que quiere seguir subiendo.

Esto de todas formas es el tipico rally de fin de año

saludos


----------



## control de riesgo (31 Dic 2012)

*deuda de eeuu 16,4 millones de dólares.*

A mi no me gusta ser pesimista,pero la verdad que todavia no lo tengo claro.
Cuando la mayor economia del mundo,una economia superdinámica la de eeuu,tiene una deuda de 16,4 billones de dólares,EEUU tiene un problema pero el mundo también lo tiene.
Hasta ahora EEUU ha esquivado la recesión mejor que en europa,¿pero no será que solo ha ganado tiempo?
El problema de la deuda es un gran problema,para deudores pero también para acreedores,porque si tu debes 2 el problema es del deudor,pero si debes 10 el problema también es del acreedor.
Los paises han rescatado con éxito el sistema financiero,pero ¿quién rescatará a los paises? está claro los ciudadanos.


La Próxima Gran Crisis Economica Mundial 2013 (documental) HD - YouTube


espero equivocarme y que todos tengamos un 2013 mejor que el 2012.Un saludo y Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## control de riesgo (2 Ene 2013)

*Buen comienzo de año en las bolsas.*

fenomenal han empezado las bolsas el 2013.
Un acuerdo aunque sea en minimos en el fiscal cliff,a última hora,como en las peliculas americanas han borrado de golpe la incertidumbre que pesaban en las bolsas en éste tema,aún quedan flecos que tendrán que resolverse a últimos de febrero,pero hay via libre para empezar el año con buen pié,aunque a lo largo del año volverán los fantasmas del pasado,porque el año es muy largo.
EEUU ha sabido salir de la crisis el primero,aún encontrándose en el epicentro,crear empleo y esquivar la recesión de momento,a pesar de contar con un 7,3 de déficit.
Europa deberia tomar nota,los americanos son estados unidos,los politicos están a la altura y en área económica cuenta con un lider el señor Ben Bernanke que sabe medir los tiempos,un saludo.


----------



## nief (12 Ene 2013)

Y sigue subiendo.

Y parece que ya no habra rescate


----------



## control de riesgo (1 Mar 2013)

*¿volverán los fantasmas del pasado?*

LLegó la hora de la verdad para los americanos.
Después del aplazamiento de los recortes automáticos que supondrian recortar de golpe 85.000 millones de dólares,un 0,7 del PIB,con unas supuestas consecuencias inmediatas negativas como el hundimiento de wall street,por cierto en máximos historicos, con su respectivo contagio a europa,con una subida del dólar y puesta final a la burbuja de oro y otras materias primas,supuestamente claro.Lo que está claro que
aqui en europa,sobre todo en los paises periféricos,sabemos las consecuencias de la austeridad extrema,hoy hemos conocido el dato de que la economia española registra la mayor caida trimestral 0.8% de los últimos tres años,con lo que superaremos los 6 millones de parados de largo,un desastre.
Está claro es que los americanos han demostrado hasta ahora capear la crisis mejor que los europeos,a pesar de su abultado déficit,porque ellos saben que sin crecimiento no se puede pagar,pero también son conscientes de que hay que ajustar el gasto,porque los mercados tienen un limite,¿es cuestión de medir los tiempos? veremos a ver.Un saludo


----------



## control de riesgo (25 Mar 2013)

*Directamente de la saca.*

Ya tenemos solución para los paises con problemas bancarios de la Eurozona:se les coge de la saca directamente a los afortunados depositantes con mas de 100.000 euros y a otra cosa.
A partir de ahora,a ver quién es el guapo que tenga mas de 100.000 euros en un depósito.
Eso si, se respeta a los que tengan menos de 100.000 tal como garantiza la garantia de los depósitos,para que no cunda el pánico.
Como si el depositante tuviera la culpa de la desastrosa gestión de algunos bancos,sobre todo los gestionados por gente que no es banquera ni mucho menos como el caso de las cajas españolas,con sus consejos de administración con políticos,sindicatos,etc,y con sueldos millonarios encima.
Yo sigo pensando,que si jugamos al capitalismo:si un banco no es viable,lo único que hay que hacer es garantizar sus dinero a los depositantes y ordenadamente se cierra,se vende,se alquila o se regala,como cualquier empresa inviable.
La verdad es que han puesto a las bolsas nerviosas,aunque quizá tocaba corregir,y viene bien cualquier motivo,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (23 May 2013)

*¿se acabará el rally de la bolsa en EEUU?*

Ayer Bernanke dijo que mantendrá los estímulos monetarios porque sabe del riesgo que conlleva retirarlos,pero también sabe que tarde o temprano tendrá que hacerlo,y la bolsa claramente se ha ido alimentando de éstos estimulos,pues la economia real cada vez tiene menos que ver con los records históricos de los indices americanos que se marcan diariamente.
Hoy ha caido el nikkei mas de un 7%,mas que cuando el desastre de Fukushina.
Todo presagia que hoy va a ser una jornada difícil en los mercados,¿será el inicio de una gran corrección?
el tiempo lo dirá.
Un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (20 Jun 2013)

*A la bolsa no le gusta que le vayan a quitar la gasolina.*

Parece que a la bolsa le disgusta que hayan anunciado que se van a retirar los estimulos poco a poco.
Aunque en economía real es una buena noticia,porque es consecuencia de una previsión de mejoría de la marcha de la economia americana,y para la bolsa lógicamente no debería tampoco ser una mala noticia,porque se supone que la economia crecerá y las empresas ganarán mas dinero,pero también se teme una subida de tipos de interes en un futuro,y subida de tipos y bolsas alcistas no suelen ser compatibles,también China cada vez flojea mas y puede ser una causa de ésta correción,o simplemente venimos de máximos históricos en los indices americanos y cualquier motivo es bueno para corregir,la bolsa es muy compleja.
un saludo.


----------

